# A video of my 125 gallon tank



## jalz1222 (Apr 4, 2014)

Please watch and let me know what you think


----------



## boomer92 (Apr 17, 2013)

Overall I like your tank! Nice mix of fish that look happy and healthy. Do you have access to some bigger rocks to give a little more height to your rock scape? Good looking calvus, does he hold his own with his Malawi friends?


----------



## jalz1222 (Apr 4, 2014)

i do have access to bigger rocks and i really want to put them in my tank, but its a big headace to take the ones i have now out and move the sand and put the bigger rocks, and to be honest i am worried that the big rocks will crack the bottom of the tank if i put them Directly on the glass. 
any rocks you Recommend? and how can i put them in the tank safely? without cracking the bottom

the calvus is doing fine, he does not mess with anyone, few tried to mess with him but he stood his ground and now no one comes near him, he is a tuffffff but peaceful


----------



## johnnymarko (May 30, 2014)

The bottom of the tank wont break...heaviest rock I have in my tank is about 15 lbs, and I know people have put way way way more in than that.

Some people use egg crate/plastic light diffuser, but they'll likely become exposed if your cichlids like to dig.

Just place them directly on the glass so that if/when the fish do dig, they don't tip over.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You can fill up your tank with rocks and stand on top without breaking the bottom glass.


----------



## Austinite (Jul 27, 2013)

love the video and your tank! you are right, that calvus is a stunner. i've kep them before, and they were very shy and meek, looked nothing like yours. Yours had fins spread and really looked comfortable in there. fantastic


----------



## 3000GT (Jan 18, 2014)

Very nice. My favorite is the yellow (sunshine?) peacock. He's a beauty. Why the rocks on the hob filters?


----------



## boomer92 (Apr 17, 2013)

Agree with others, larger rocks are fine on the glass. Make sure to turn off filters, then move sand around enough to expose glass and place rocks directly on bottom. I'm partial to rip rap limestone because of its dark gray color and variety of sizes and shapes. Found at local landscape suppliers for dirt cheap.


----------



## Austinite (Jul 27, 2013)

I'm curious too about the one rock on top of each filter?


----------



## jalz1222 (Apr 4, 2014)

Thanks guys for taking the time to watch the video. I am glad you like it, I will post another one in few minutes 
And thanks for the advice, I will change the rocks soon.

The black calvus I have is a wild caught F1, maybe that's why he is tough lol

AC110 are loud and I noticed they are louder when you put the lid on, especially if the lid vibrates, the rocks help with reducing the vibration of the lid making it less annoying lol


----------



## jalz1222 (Apr 4, 2014)

Please watch like and subscribe 
Leave any comments 
Thanks


----------



## thegundog (May 1, 2012)

Your fish are beautiful!

I'm into simplicity, so I like the smaller minimal rock work - I also like the sand so the beauties can sift and peck around.

You've got the FX - seems like you are good to go!

I'd remove the colored plants, but its all about the fish and you have a great variety of beautifully colored up fish.

In the first video at about the 2:35 point what species is that - looks like a bad boy!

Really great job!


----------



## jw85 (Dec 24, 2013)

Fish look nice. How long has this setup been running?


----------



## workharddieproud (Nov 7, 2013)

Good job and nice fish. One of these days I'm going to post a new video of my 125G. I too have a black zambian wild caught calvus and a yellow Chaitika in the mix with my peacocks,haps,mbuna and vics. Love the calvus alto's. My tank isn't the typical rock work tank, have it like you want.


----------



## jalz1222 (Apr 4, 2014)

Thank you guys for the nice comments

I had this tank setup for about 2 years 
Thegundog: can you please be more specific about the fish about the 2:35 point? U saw several of them at that moment .
Will post more videos soon


----------



## typie88 (Jan 10, 2015)

The heaviest Rock I have in my tank is around 50 lbs. In total I have around 250 lbs in rock in my tank.


----------

